# help me



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

does anyone know a way of helping me advertise my web-site. im not doing it for money, ive been playing golf now for 3years and realised that there was a gap in the market for a web-site that would allow people to publish their golfing pics etc. but when ever i try to tell people about it, i get barred or people get upset!!!! im only doing it for people like you and i afetr all!!!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm pretty new to this forum too, so I don't know how the admin/mods like to handle these things. There are tons of ways to advertise online that don't involve forum postings though. Maybe you should look into things like pay-per-click advertising. Just my two cents.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

You have to spread the word by yourself as much as you can. Also make sure you get on popular search engines such as Google, Yahoo, Ask, etc. If you have a nice design, and your site allows interactivity between other members or interactivity within the site itself, they will come.


----------



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

*thank you*

if you would like to tell me what you think the site is called www.golfinspiration.com


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting site. Nice approach to building a community of golfers online. One suggestion I could make is to change the white text on black background. It's kind of hard to read. You could make it a different dark color, but not quite as intense in its "darkness".

Also, I know this is something you might not have too much control of, but your pictures page loads really slow. If it's going to fill up with a bunch more photos, visitors are not going to be patient enough to wait for it. You could code it differently so the images show up as they load instead of waiting for all of them to load maybe?

Nice photos, BTW. I especially liked the golfers at sunset.

Just a couple of suggestions ...


----------



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

*thanx*

cheers, ill look into the upload of pics. ill also get onto the white writing....:thumbsup:


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

decock said:


> cheers, ill look into the upload of pics. ill also get onto the white writing....:thumbsup:


No problem. White writing is fine, but the background color it's on should be a little less dense that solid black - it just hurts the eyes to read. On another solid color, white writing can be quite effective. You could browse some web template sites to see what kinds of shades they use with a colored background and that might give you some ideas of a better color than black.

I like the "inspiration" theme of the site. I think golfers like to have someone whose play you are trying to emulate, even if you know there is no way in the world you'll ever be Tiger, but you'd still like to hit like him every once in a while


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you thought about offline promotion? Go to your local golf club and see if you can leave flyers, or if you have a little cash get some golf balls with your url printed on that you can give away. If your site is good then word will spread


----------



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

good idea sparky, ive already made up some fliers the golf balls is a good idea as well:thumbsup:


----------



## GolfGimp8224 (Apr 28, 2006)

I am not really sure about the promoting part, but I would like to give you my two cents on your website which seems very neat and interesting. I figure the more input you have the better. First off, I think you should probably explain your website on your hompage a little better. It is a little unclear what exactly your webpage does, besides relate to golf in some way. And if people can't understand what your website is they will close it immediately. Secondly, I would explain what your links do exactly on your homepage because the little snipets that you are supposed to click on do not tell the audience much. The homepage is probably the most important page, because that is what people, who go to it for the first time, are going to see first. The homepage has to explain what your site is all about, and it has to catch the audiences attention. Most people close a website immediately if it doesn't catch their eye and attention, so make sure it does that because it will keep people coming back. Also, if you know how, you might think about putting a forumn like this on your site because it would make it much more interactive. Other than that I really like the idea, and I will make sure to keep the site saved in my bookmarks so I can see how the progress is going. Keep up the good work!


----------



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks golfgimp, i think im going to have a busy couple of days when i return from my golf trip "touching up" my site, ive taken your comments on board and ill be looking to improve the site ASAP. it would be great if you could let me know how its going that would really help me!! also if you wanted to upload any pics or anything that would also help no end.. once again thank you very much


----------

